# Making a early stem bolt



## John (Feb 27, 2014)

Ready for plating


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

Now that's a tease. Not even a pic to drool over...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

...yea, but if John made it, it's as good as OEM!


----------



## John (Feb 27, 2014)

Picture available now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yum.......


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

...wud eye tell ya?.....


----------

